# Super Spring Sat Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Just super...









Great day...

Capt Mike


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, that is a ton of crap...pie.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

looks like someones gonna have a fish fry. keep puttin the on them


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Holy cow... Id hate to have to clean em all... Nice catch...


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang!! Fresh water


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Great day WTG Guys and Gal nice:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet. Great haul. Way to go.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like you wacked them good


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

That's a bunch of crap............................pie.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*excellent*

now thats a "family affair"!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like ya'all had a great time. Thanks for the report.


----------

